# Internet Home Page



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've used MyWay as my home page for 10 years. It's clean, customizable, no ads even without an ad blocker. The problem? In December it's closing down.

Now I'm in search of a new home page. I want one that I can save all my links on the page itself and not in some favorites thing. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I never knew there was a myway. That's what I like about windows 10. I have a tile for every site I need right there in my face every time I open my laptop. I can arrange them any way I want. Windows 8 too. Any time I want to go to another website I go back to home and click on another tile. Easy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ten is not on the table for me. Not enough control over it and uses a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin, you might try Opera web browser. If you dont like it, you can always uninstall it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That isn't quite what I'm looking for. That's a browser and not a home page, like Yahoo or AOL has. That's what I'm looking for. Something with the news, weather and the like. But also be able to customize for what I'm interested in and not what they think I should be. MyWay has the ability for me to display all of my links along with the front page, navigation is extremely simple.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use MSN that has all that. At the top right of the homepage there is a "star" that you click that you can add "favorites" for quick references. I guess it's like Firefox's "bookmark."


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dawg, I don't see it. I saw where I can customize but nothing about being able to save my links on the home page. That's what I'm after.

So far I've found something called Startpage or startme. I'm not crazy about it either because it's so "noisey."


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know if this will help..... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aac.myhomepage&hl=en


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks good except that I can not save my links anywhere on that page. 

I really don't like saving them where I can't see them at a glance, most of these pages just allow for doing it my preferred way.


----------

